# Starting first ICSI this week and so worried - UPDATE



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

We've been waiting since February to get to this point and now I am worrying myself sick.  DH and I have 4 children between us and 2 grandchildren but no children together and we always regretted that fact.  So, when he left the military we decided to go for it and went to Jessops.  As he has had a vasectomy, we have to have SSR.  I have one ovary from a previous ectopic too.

We were given a 10 - 15% chance of success, I'm not sure if that is good or not.  I've tried to hard to stop smoking and have cut to 5-7 a day but can't cope with the stress levels that completely stopping gave me so I feel incredibly guilty about that.  We've taken all the recommended vitamins and minerals.

Today   arrived (at about 4pm) so tomorrow is day one.  On Friday we go for the first scan and to collect our meds, then he has the pleasure of using me as a pin cushion 

We have so much pinned on this and I am now so worried that it will all go wrong.  I'm normally a worrier anyway and live off stress 

How can I stay calm during this?  We have our own businesses too and things have been seriously bad for one of them over the past few weeks with the flooding etc, we aren't sure if we can survive the loss of stock, trade, turnover etc and may have to liquidate the company, which we have worked hard to build up over the past 2 years.

I know I'm rambling on, but I can't sleep and just needed to write it all down.

Good luck to all you ladies, I really hope all our dreams come true.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Diane

Just wanted to wish you good luck.  It's all a bit of a lottery but, as they say, you've got to be in it to win it!  The fact you already have children probably improves your chances.  I think just about everyone would agree that going through IVF/ICSI is stressful - my only advice is to accept that it will be stressful and to make allowances for yourself whenever you can - for example, take the chance to lie down for half an hour if you feel you need to, and accept the moodswings (if you get them).  A treatment cycle seems like an eternity when you are going through it but it is only actually for around seven-eight weeks and I felt that it was important to put myself and the tx first when I was having it.  (I run my own business too). I do hope the problems caused by the flooding get sorted out.  Getting things off your chest will help - so make the most of this site!  PS: there is a smoking board on this site which you might find helpful.

Anyway, here are lots of      for you.  Fingers crossed.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Diane,

Just wanted to wish you luck and a better nights sleep tonight!

Acupuncture helped me to stay calmer than I might have during treatment and although it's not for everyone you might find it helps. 

Hopefully once you've started treatment proper the nerves will calm a little - it's all the anticipation that's the killer and not knowing what to expect. I know it's easy to say but just try to take each day as it comes and celebrate every hurdle/stage you get through.

Your previous pregnancies must stand you in good stead so try to keep positive.    



CG xx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, we went to Jessops for the last round of tests on Friday morning and collected our drugs.  I had a scan (it was day 2 of AF) and they saw 3 or 4 good follicles which is apparently good as I only have one ovary.  My FSH had dropped to 5.4 from 7.2 last time it was tested.  Not sure what any of the other levels were, I was just told they were very good.  

So now I'm on 2 injections a day.  I have 250 of Puregon and 50 of Suprecor every day.  DH keeps saying 'I'm sorry, I'm sorry' as he sticks the needles in but it hasn't been too bad so far, just stings like crazy for a few minutes.  

I've got another scan on Friday and it's also my 42nd birthday then so hopefully we'll get good news on my response.

I'll keep you all informed and wish all you ladies (and other halfs) the very best of luck with your own personal journeys.

Di
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just popped in to say Good Luck , all your tests seemed to be good and to see follies at this time is great  

keep us infprmed 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's an update.  I've been having the nasty jabs for 7 days now and had a scan and blood test today.  Not got the blood results yet, but the last ones the day before I started the jabs were FSH 5.4 and Oestrogen 86 (whatever that means!)

Today they saw loads of follicles on the scan, 3 were over 17mm, 3 were between 14 and 17 and lots of smaller ones that may catch up but not likely. Apparently that is an excellent result for only one ovary.  Tomorrow I have another scan which will decide whether we have EC on Monday or Tuesday.

I was told I am responding far better than they hoped and expected, so I guess that is good.  DH has told everyone I am eggbound!!!

I'll let you know what news tomorrow brings, but for now I am going to go out and celebrate my 42nd birthday with all my family and one teeny glass of wine!!!!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Diane,

Just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday    and loads of luck for Monday.    

CG xxxx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just woke up after a few hours in bed.  Poor DH is still asleep recovering from his SSR.

All went well.  I had 7 follicles that were big enough and they got 7 eggs very easily.  6 were definitely good enough for ICSI this afternoon and the 7th was a 50/50 as it was almost mature so could have matured before they injected.  

So now we wait for the phone call tomorrow telling us how many fertilised and ET will be Wednesday or Thursday.

I'm in quite a bit of pain and hope it wears off soon.  Feels like I've been stabbed in my right side (only one ovary so the left wasn't touched).  I've got a 2 week sick note and will be making the most of it.


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Today I'm not so positive.  All 7 eggs were injected but only 2 have fertilised.  Now we wait and see if they start to divide.  I can't help feeling it's all over already


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Diane

Hang on in there.  I know everyone says this but it IS true: it only takes one ...  

Sending you and your embies lots of     vibes.


Ellie


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just took the call from Jessops and we have 2 embryos waiting for transfer.  I was too shocked to ask how well they'd done and what grade they are as I was convinced it was all over yesterday.

Fingers crossed for a smooth ET at 11.30 and an uneventful 2WW.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news hon.  I "only" had 2 embies altogether dont forget.

Wishing you lots of dividing and then sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

I now have 2 embryos snuggled up on board.  All went smoothly and we are in the dreaded 2ww.  Hopefully they will burrow themselves in for the long haul


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Diane for testing on the 30th. 

     



Trish


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Great news. Sticky vibes coming your way


----------

